# Schwinn Aerocycle



## FSH (Feb 14, 2019)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/d/carlsbad-schwinn-aerocycle-bicycle/6816537934.html


----------



## FSH (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## kreika (Feb 14, 2019)

$3500 holy sheep dip. Socal go get it.


----------



## blincoe (Feb 14, 2019)

carbon fiber tank

just spoke with him


----------



## FSH (Feb 14, 2019)

blincoe said:


> carbon fiber tank
> 
> just spoke with him



Ha!


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 14, 2019)

Wtf! I’ll take it if someone can ship it lol.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2019)

blincoe said:


> carbon fiber tank
> 
> just spoke with him



Must be a factory racer.


----------



## blincoe (Feb 14, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Wtf! I’ll take it if someone can ship it lol.





call him and buy it. I will go pick it up and ship it for you.

@ZE52414


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 14, 2019)

blincoe said:


> call him and buy it. I will go pick it up and ship it for you.
> 
> @ZE52414



I posted that before  I read your comment. I thought it was a metal tank :/


----------



## blincoe (Feb 14, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> I posted that before  I read your comment. I thought it was a metal tank :/




 I would have bought it for $3500 ... METAL TANK.. Oh yeah. LOL

@ZE52414


----------



## catfish (Feb 14, 2019)

blincoe said:


> I would have bought it for $3500 ... METAL TANK.. Oh yeah. LOL
> 
> @ZE52414



We all would have....


----------



## blincoe (Feb 14, 2019)

catfish said:


> We all would have....




of course!


----------



## FSH (Feb 14, 2019)

Elon Musk personally made the tank


----------



## ballooney (Feb 14, 2019)

Yep, as blincoe stated...carbon fiber tank made by a Boeing engineer...so a one-off.  I think the price is fair considering the other parts on the bike if confirmed original parts.


----------



## FSH (Feb 14, 2019)

Carbon fiber, if done correctly, is very formidable and the next best thing in my opinion.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 14, 2019)

Umm?  No one noticed the Cheetos bike?   That guy knows how to collect the classics.


----------



## kreika (Feb 14, 2019)

Ok forget the Aero I see the purple Cheetos bike. It’s on.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 14, 2019)

Yeah he wants 1500 bucks for the cheetos bike.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 14, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> Yeah he wants 1500 bucks for the cheetos bike.



I can get you guys one for
500. Local guy tried to sell it to me about a year ago. I had to kindly pass.


----------



## kreika (Feb 14, 2019)

Wish he’d posted a few headlight/front end pics.


----------



## sarmisluters (Feb 14, 2019)

@bobcycles


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 14, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> I can get you guys one for
> 500. Local guy tried to sell it to me about a year ago. I had to kindly pass.



I think ill survive without a cheetos bike.but thank you.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 14, 2019)

Looks pretty nice fiberglass tank or not. Besides just go pick up a metal tank off ebay they pop up all the time!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 16, 2019)

Schwinn is life said:


> Looks pretty nice fiberglass tank or not. Besides just go pick up a metal tank off ebay they pop up all the time!



I can grab it for you, he's five minutes away from me!!


----------



## John G04 (Feb 16, 2019)

David Amsbary said:


> I can grab it for you, he's five minutes away from me!!



To be honest i probably would if i had the money for it!


----------



## mike cates (Feb 17, 2019)

I just put a post on the CABE under COMPLETE BICYCLES FOR SALE. Check Craigslist San Diego under FOR SALE column and click on BIKES and search AEROCYCLE or CHEETOS or VICTOR HIGH WHEEL BICYCLE and details will come up. Sorry for not being so detailed but my interests are bicycles made before the year 1900. I will try to answer any questions.  Yes I ship bicycles world wide and have collected for 45+ years now.
Remember, I do sell one inch pitch block chain in various widths of 3/16", 1/4", 5/16", 3/8" and 1/2"(shown in photo) and have supplied antique bicycle collectors for 40 years now so put me in your files when you need some and I can also email you further information on my block chains as well if you contact me.
Mike Cates, Carlsbad, CA.
(760) 473-6201 Voice Calls Only and NO TEXTS PLEASE
cates0321@hotmail.com
I AM NOT REALLY ACTIVE ON THE CABE MUCH SO BEST TO CONTACT ME BY PHONE OR EMAIL FOR A MORE IMMEDIATE RESPONSE, THANK YOU.


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2019)

mike cates said:


> I just put a post on the CABE under COMPLETE BICYCLES FOR SALE. Check Craigslist San Diego under FOR SALE column and click on BIKES and search AEROCYCLE or CHEETOS or VICTOR HIGH WHEEL BICYCLE and details will come up. Sorry for not being so detailed but my interests are bicycles made before the year 1900. I will try to answer any questions.  Yes I ship bicycles world wide and have collected for 45+ years now.
> Remember, I do sell one inch pitch block chain in various widths of 3/16", 1/4", 5/16", 3/8" and 1/2"(shown in photo) and have supplied antique bicycle collectors for 40 years now so put me in your files when you need some and I can also email you further information on my block chains as well if you contact me.
> Mike Cates, Carlsbad, CA.
> (760) 473-6201 Voice Calls Only and NO TEXTS PLEASE
> ...



How about some photos of the headlight?


----------



## kreika (Feb 17, 2019)

Are there any pics of the door side of the tank?


----------



## mike cates (Feb 17, 2019)

I will post photos of head light front view and door side of tank when I can as I am pretty sick right now. Remember you can call or email me directly if you have any other questions.
Mike Cates
(760) 473-6201 Voice Calls Only and No Texts Please
cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## mike cates (Feb 19, 2019)

*AEROCYCLE IS NOW SOLD*.  The NOS 1990 CHESTER CHEETOS "CHEESY RIDER" with original shipping carton and the RESTORED 1887 50"VICTOR HIGH WHEEL bicycle are still *FOR SALE*.
Mike Cates
(760) 473-6201 Voice Calls Only and No Texts will be answered.
cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## OhioJones (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm willing to throw $50 in on the Cheetos bike if we can use it as a pinyata.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 20, 2019)

OhioJones said:


> I'm willing to throw $50 in on the Cheetos bike if we can use it as a pinyata.


----------

